# Fortec FTA General ?



## mthayer (Jul 10, 2006)

I did an install for a customer that has the Fortec Lifetime Ultra, which is on the AMC 4 101w bird. They are currently getting the Advenist channels 3ABN, Hope.. When they ordered there reciever, it came preprogrammed with 8 channels, 5 of which they can't watch because they are in a different language. Here is my question. If this customer did a blind search on this sat, would they be able to pick up all of the channels available from AMC 4 ? And then from there, delete any unwanted channels?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

yes you could


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You can always watch shows in a different language -- I do it all the time. The problem is in guessing what's going on! 

Yes, the blind scan would work. If they had a clear view of the southern arc, you could add a motor, and then they could blind scan for hundreds of channels, including about 70 in English.


----------



## Optical Serenity (Jun 2, 2006)

Actually that is one of the most fun things about FTA, is the foreign languages, kinda keeps you guessing


----------

